
Ask HN: Should we avoid posting our faces online? - vemv
Should we avoid posting our faces online?<p>I&#x27;m increasingly wary about making my actual face the chosen &#x27;profile picture&#x27; in Gmail, Facebook, Meetup, Linkedin and such.<p>It&#x27;s just creepy that someone could be running a crawler and build a scrapped database, mapping real names to faces. Perhaps someone did this already, owning tens of millions of records?<p>Although, I&#x27;m not sure of what actual evil stuff could be done with such a database.<p>I can think of:<p>- iPhone X Face ID. Simply a matter of not using it.<p>- Deepfakes. Arguably not a real concern unless you are a celebrity or someone remarkably attractive.<p>Anything else?
======
bartvk
I'm not sure but publicly posting a portrait always felt uncomfortable to me.
People on Fiverr create really nice 8-bit portraits from a picture so I
commissioned one and use that instead of a real photo.

